# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή > Συνταγές αυγοτροφής για ιθαγενή >  Αυγοτροφή  ανάπτυξης νεοσσών Καρδερίνας  ( nestling eggfood for goldfinches )

## jk21

*Την προταση αυγοτροφής ,για την ανάπτυξη των νεοσσων καρδερίνας ,μπορουμε να την δουμε στο αρθρο : 

**Αυγοτροφή ανάπτυξης νεοσσών Καρδερίνας ( nestling eggfood for goldfinches )*

----------


## mitsman

ΕΜΕΝΑ το τυροπηγμα δεν μ'αρεσει.... εμενα!!
αλλα ολο το υπόλοιπο θα το κανω!!!!!!!! η γαριδα πραγματικα αξιζει!!! ακομη και για  καναρινια ειναι φοβερη!

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Ωραια καινοτομια με την γαριδα!

----------


## ninos

παρα πολυ καλο. Μπραβο...

----------


## vag21

που το ανακαλυψες αυτο με την γαριδα ρε αθεοφοβε?

----------


## orion

εγώ λέω να το τρώμε και εμείς! με λίγο σως τέλειο θα είναι  :winky:   άντε καλή επιτυχία...

----------


## panos70

με σως, καλαμποκι, και κοκκινα φασολια και ανοιγω πιτσαρια

----------


## panos70

μπραβο Δημητρη ,παντα πρωτοπορος ,σε ολα...........     :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:

----------


## jk21

εχω πει χιλιαδες φορες να διαβαζετε τι δινετε στα πουλια σας ..... ας παρουμε την πιο γνωστη στο χωρο των εκτροφεων (τη σογιοτροφη οπως την λεω ,γιατι αυγο δεν εχει ) την raggio di sole 

http://www.raggiodisole.biz/joomla/o...indios_it.html

*Alimento composto per uccelli granivori*Pastoncino bianco morbido senza coloranti a base di biscotto con l'aggiunta di semi (ornitologici, ortivi, prativi e selvatici), insetti e *crostacei.* Indicato per tutte le fasi di vita degli uccelli indigeni, spinus europei, sud americani e carduelidi. Da utilizzarsi anche per canarini ed esotici in periodi di particolare stress (mostre), durante e dopo trattamenti terapeutici, con elevate temperature

*crostacei*

https://www.google.com/search?q=cros...bODGO-S7AbX-QE

 μην το ψαχνετε ,δεν ειναι καραβιδες και καβουρια ... γαριδες ειναι 


http://www.vitakraftsunseed.com/prod...nch/goldy.html

*Ingredients: Egg Biscuit (Whole Egg, Wheat Flour, Sugar), Honey, Raisins, Peanuts, Mountain Ash Berries, Elder Berries,
Dehydrated Ant Eggs, Dehydrated Prawns, Dehydrated Shrimps, and Dehydrated Insects (waterflies).

prawns και shrimps ειναι και τα δυο λεξεις που αντιστοιχουν στη γαριδα 


και δεν ειναι μονο αυτες . 


επισης δεν ειναι η πρωτη φορα που το ριχνω σαν προταση .το ειχαμε ξανασυζητησει εδω (σα να θυμαμαι οτι κατι ειχε πει και ο οδυσσεας )

**Αυγοτροφή για καρδερίνες εκτροφής και άλλα ιθαγενή  (ποστ 58 )*.τα αμινοξεα του ασπραδιου ειναι τα πιο πληρη .αν δεν βρισκεις πουθενα σαλιγκαρι και επιμενεις στην αναγκη παρομοιας υφης τροφης (γιατι το αυγο ζωικη πρωτεινη ειναι ετσι κι αλλιως ) υπολογισε και λιγες γαριδεςαντιστοιχου βαρους .ομως σαλιγκαρια εχουν και τα μαρκετ κατεψυγμενα





Δημητρη για το τυροπηγμα αναφερεσαι σε θεμα υφης ,θρεπτικης αξιας ή κινδυνου λακτοζης;

----------


## Gardelius

*
Σ ευχαριστούμε!!!!*

----------


## jk21

εσυ το εβαλες τυχαια , αλλα το copy right ειναι παλιοτερο και ανηκει σε αλλον 

στα μελη μας ,υπαρχει και ο γερος δεξια ....

----------


## Gardelius

> εσυ το εβαλες τυχαια , αλλα το copy right ειναι παλιοτερο και ανηκει σε αλλον 
> 
> στα μελη μας ,υπαρχει και *ο γερος δεξια* ....


*
Ποιος είναι?*

----------


## jk21

Ψαξε στα φορουμ και εδω με ποιον αντιπαραθετουμε συνδεσμους απο επιστ. ερευνες και τον βρηκες

----------


## mitsman

το τυροπηγμα δεν μ'αρεσει γιατι μπορουμε διατροφικα να προσφερουμε ακριβως τα ιδια απο το αυγοψωμο ,με γαλα χωρις λακτοζη μεσα!

Αλλα κυριως γιατι χαλαει εξαιρετικα ευκολα τωρα το καλοκαιρι και πραγματικα πιστευω οτι ειναι κινδυνος!  
Κινδυνος για *εμενα* που δουλευω 12 ωρες και δεν εχω την δυνατοτητα να το αλλαζω καθε 3 ωρες!

----------


## jk21

αν οταν κοψει το γαλα ,ριχνοντας ξυδι ,αφησεις και λιγο να συνεχισει χαμηλα να βραζει ,το κανεις να αυξανει η διαρκεια ζωης του ,οπως τα γαλατα υψηλης παστεριωσης .Αν μαλιστα ειναι με γαλα uht δεν εχεις καθολου θεμα ,γιατι ειναι ηδη αποστειρωμενο και χαλα αρκετα δυσκολα .Χανεις σε καποιες βιταμινες ,αλλα απο αμινοξεα υπαρχει μικρη διαφοροποιηση 

επισης υπολογισε οτι τυροπηγμα απο 1 λιτρο γαλα ,δινει τις πρωτεινες απο οσο θα δινανε 600 ml γαλακτος χωρις λακτοζη πανω κατω ,και οχι 300 που ειχε η συνταγη εκεινη αν θυμαμαι (βεβαια και κει μπορεις να βαλεις παρα πανω ,αρκει να μην γινει υγρο το μιγμα που ειναι για ψησιμο ,αλλα να εχει την υφη ζυμης αψητου κεικ ) 

οπως και να εχει , με πηγες στην επομενη προταση που σκεφτομουνα να προτεινω στους φανατικους αυτης της προτασης 
*Η Αυγοτροφή μου (my eggfood recipe)*περαν των επιπλεον αυγων που ηδη λεω εκει οτι πρεπει να βαλουμε αν ειναι για καρδερινες ,μπορουμε να προσθεσουμε  και γαριδες  .Πανω κατω 250 γρ γαριδες ,αλλα θα το δεις αν θες και στην πραξη ,να μην σου λασπωνει

----------


## mitsman

Στα 100 γραμμαρια αυγοτροφης ποσες γαριδες θελουμε???? να το δοκιμασω αμεσα!

----------


## giorgos_

> ΕΜΕΝΑ το τυροπηγμα δεν μ'αρεσει.... εμενα!!
> αλλα ολο το υπόλοιπο θα το κανω!!!!!!!! η γαριδα πραγματικα αξιζει!!! ακομη και για  καναρινια ειναι φοβερη!


Αυτα τα λες γιατι εχεις καμια ροδα και πας και μαζευεις καθε μερα.  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

τι ειναι η ροδα???

----------


## jk21

δημητρη υπολογισε στα 650 γρ αλευρων της συνταγης  *Η Αυγοτροφή μου (my eggfood recipe)*να βαλεις καμμια 250 gr γαριδες . Ποσα γραμμαρια αλευρων σε ποσα γραμμαρια συνολικου βαρους αυγοτροφης ειχες βαλει; αν το ξερω μπορω να σου πω με βαση την αυγοτροφη .Αλλιως ...  θυμασαι πανω κατω ;

----------


## οδυσσέας

εχω δοκιμασει τις βραστες γαριδες με την αυγοτροφη που εφτιαχνα, αλλα δεν ειχε καλη αποδοχη απο τα πουλια μου. δεν ξερω, αν το δοκιμασει καποιος θα ηθελα να μας πει την γνωμη του. μηπως ειναι καλυτερα να τις αφιδατωσουμε παρα να τις βρασουμε.

Δημητρη ενα ακομα μπραβο για τις ωραιες ιδεες που μας προσφερεις.

----------


## jk21

σκετες μπορει οχι Οδυσσεα .Με την αυγοτροφη ενα ενιαιο συνολο ομως δεν νομιζω ... τις ειχες δωσει τριμμενες μεσα στην αυγοτροφη; σε τι ποσοστο; ακομα και αρνητικα να ειναι τα πουλια (οι καρδερινες δεν εχουν στανταρ και καθε χαρακτηρας αντιδρα αλλιως ) ,ακομα και να μειωσουμε στο ελαχιστο το ποσοστο προσθηκης τους ,ειναι ενα συν στις πρωτεινες και σιγουρα πιο ασφαλες (και πιο υγιεινο αν συγκρινουμε θρεπτικα στοιχεια με τα σκουληκια ,με μονο τον μεταξοσκωληκα να ειναι παρομοιου προφιλ ) απο τα σκουληκια 

Αφυδατωση πως να γινει; τι θα πετυχουμε με αυτη; θα αλλαξει η γευση; δεν νομιζω .Σε δυσκολια αποδοχης ,η προσθηκη καποιων αρωματων ,ισως βοηθησει

----------


## οδυσσέας

5-6 βρασμένες γαρίδες ανακατεμένες σε 1 κιλό αυγοτροφής με τυρόπηγμα. 
μπορεί τα δικά μου να είχαν συνηθίσει την αυγοτροφή χωρίς γαρίδες και γι'αυτο να μην την έτρωγαν. 
πιστεύω πάντως ότι τα μικρά μπορούμε να τα μάθουμε να τρώνε αυτή την αυγοτροφή που προτείνεις εδω.
όσο για την θρεπτική αξία της γαρίδας δεν έχω να πω τίποτα, απλά είναι σουπερ.
η αφυδάτωση μήπως μπορεί να γίνει με ψήσιμο. με αυτόν τον τρόπο θα μπορούμε να τις κάνουμε σκόνη για να μπορεί να ανακατευτεί καλύτερα στο μείγμα. Άλλο να την φάει το πουλί σαν κομματάκι και άλλο σαν σκόνη επάνω σε αυγοτροφή-αυγό.

----------


## Θοδωρής

Οδυσσεα οταν ειχα μια καρδερινα στην αυγοτρωφη της της ετριβα αποξηραμενες γαριδες,
αυτες που εχουν τα πετ σοπ για τα χελωνάκια νερου

----------


## jk21

Γαριδες εχει απο μικρες μεχρι πολυ μεγαλυτερες ... δεν πιστευω παντως να ηταν πανω απο 100γρ και αυτες που λες 

αν θρυμματιστει με την στεγνη βρωμη ,γινεται ενα πραγμα .Δεν εχω δομιμασει με αυγοψωμο τριμμενο .Ισως λασπωνει πιο ευκολα και δεν τριβεται καλα . αφυδατωση για να γινει ,θελει ψησιμο κοντα στους 100 για πολλες ωρες και παλι δεν νομιζω να γινεται .Ισως εν μερει σε τοστιερα αλλα σε χαμηλη ενταση

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Οδυσσεα οταν ειχα μια καρδερινα στην αυγοτρωφη της της ετριβα αποξηραμενες γαριδες,
> αυτες που εχουν τα πετ σοπ για τα χελωνάκια νερου


αυτες οι γαριδες ειναι με το κελυφος? αν ναι τοτε δεν κανει να δωθει σε μικρα. οσον αφορα την ποιοτητα δεν λεω τιποτα.

----------


## jk21

οχι αποφλειωμενες ! εννοειται !

----------


## Θοδωρής

Δεν το θυμάμαι καθολου να σου πω την καθαρη μου αληθεια αν ηταν με το κέλυφος ή οχι

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

> Δεν το θυμάμαι καθολου να σου πω την καθαρη μου αληθεια αν ηταν με το κέλυφος ή οχι


 
Με αναζητηση, ειδα σε 1-2 φορουμς οτι χρησιμοποιουν αρτεμια στην τροφη των καρδερινων.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Tropical FD Brine Shrimp

Φυσική τροφή σε  μορφή χοντρών κομματιών των αποξηραμένων  ενήλικων γαρίδων άλμης (Artemia salina) για τα παμφάγα και σαρκοφάγα ψάρια. Οι γαρίδες άλμης τρώγονται πολύ ανυπόμονα  από τα ψάρια. Είναι μια πηγή εύκολα-αφομοιώσιμης πρωτεΐνης, chitin, και φυσικών καρωτινοειδών. Όπως οι φρέσκες ή οι κατεψυγμένες  γαρίδες άλμης μπορούν να είναι  πηγή επικίνδυνων παθογόνων, χρησιμοποιούμε τη αποξηραμένη  τεχνική, που αποβάλλει αποτελεσματικά όλες τις παθογόνες ουσίες, αλλά κρατάμε τις βιταμίνες, τα ακόρεστα λιπαρά οξέα, την πρωτεΐνη και τις άλλες πολύτιμες ουσίες...


---------------------

Υπαρχουν σε ελληνικα μαγαζια:* Αυγα αρτεμιας*:

Αυγά Αρτέμιας 40ml
κωδικός προϊόντος: 450.30901
 	14.51€
Αυγά Αρτέμιας 40ml

Artemia αυγά 

40ml artemia αυγά (γαρίδες άλμης), εξαιρετική ποιότητα με τα μέγιστα ποσοστά εκκόλαψης. 

------------------------------------

και τελευταιο: *How to Raise Brine Shrimp*:

http://www.wikihow.com/Raise-Brine-Shrimp

----------


## jk21

δεν υπαρχει παντως θεμα παθογονων μικροοργανισμων ,αν η γαριδα βραστει .Το αναφερω γιατι στο κειμενο της εταιριας που διακινει τις αποξηραμενες που επισυναψε ο Γιωργης ,μιλαει για παθογονα

----------


## jk21

αυγοτροφες με γαριδα στη συσταση τους 


http://www.versele-laga.com/nutri/Nu...1724&pro=21730

*Uni patee Premium is enriched with dried shrimps*

http://www.orlux.be/nutri/nutrition/...&fam=-1&ani=-1
It is also a complete food for fruit- and *insect-eating birds*. This patee has a high nutritional value by adding 100 % pure and natural honey. *Uni patee Premium is enriched with dried shrimps, mountain-ash berries and dried raisins.

*http://www.versele-laga.com/nutri/nu...1607&pro=21635
This eggfood is enriched with dried insects, *dried shrimps*, rosehip, rowan berries and raisins.


και εδω μια γερμανικη σελιδα που περιγραφει αναλυτικοτατα  την εκτροφη  siskin και προτεινει γαριδα ως ζωικη πρωτεινη
http://www.hansclassen.de/siskins.htm
Breeding Since 1985 the species is regularly bred. Bock (1974) describes the first complete breeding cycle. Essential for the result is a lot of different half ripe plants like dandelion and Senecio with all known plants for food and a rearing food with animal content (like 'shrimps'). Larvae of Flies and Beetles and greenflies guarantee healthy youngsters.

----------


## jk21

και ακομα μια ,αυτη τη φορα της beaphar

http://beaphar.co.uk/products/bird/b...tenpatee-150g1

*Dried Insect Food 150g
*A protein-rich supplement to bring softbill and other birds into peak health Largely containing dried insects this supplement also includes freshwater shrimps small mussels ant eggs and ground seeds. It is protein-rich and is valuable for boosting the health of a bird during the breeding season. Also claimed to enhance the singing of many species including finches

----------


## jk21

αλλη μια της  witte mollen (δεν ξερω αν ερχεται και εδω ) με γαριδες για εντομοφαγα 

http://www.wittemolen.com/en/product...ersal-pate.htm

Universal food for insect and fruit eating birds with *shrimps* and berries.

----------


## jk21

στα καναρινια μου  ,μακραν την καλυτερη αποδοχη απο ολες οσες εχω φτιαξει  ! 

σε καρδερινες γνωστου μου 5-6 κουταλια του εσπρεσσο γεματα  την ημερα ,ανα ζευγαρι 

ενταξει οι καρδερινες ειναι και θεμα χαρακτηρα πουλιου ,ισως να μην ειναι στανταρ και στους αλλους

----------


## Θοδωρής

ποση ειναι η ποσοτητα της αυγοτρωφης αυτης με τις γαριδες ;
Ειναι μονο για μια ημερα η μορουμε να την κρατησουμε για τρεις ημερες στο ψυγειο και γι κανα
δυμηνο στην κατψυξη ;
ρωτω σε περιπτωση που την φτιαξω και εχει αποδοχη μηπως πενταπλασιασω την ποσοτητα των υλικων
και την δινω μονιμα

----------


## jk21

η συνταγη δινει πανω κατω 200γρ  αυγοτροφης 

ανετα 3 μερες στο ψυγειο  .στην καταψυξη θα σου ελεγα να βαζεις τα υπολοιπα και την γαριδα να την βαζεις καθε φορα που ειναι να ξεπαγωσεις ποσοτητα για 3 μερες .οι γαριδες συνηθως βρισκοντα κατεψυγμενες .οτι ξεπαγωνει ,δεν ειναι ασφαλες να ξαναμπαινει για καιρο στην καταψυξη 

τονιζω ξανα  ,την πολυ καλη υφη που δινει η χρηση λεκιθινης !

----------


## Θοδωρής

Χμ ασχημο αυτο!
Θα ξανα αρχισω με τα ιθαγενη (εχω κλεισει ενα ζευγαρι καρποντακους εκτροφης, και ισος ενα ζευγαρι φλωρια εκτροφης),
θα κρατησω και τεσσερα ζευγαρια Τιμπραντο.
Οπως την ειδα αυτη την αυγοτρωφη στην φωτογραφια μου αρεσε η υφη της και ηθελα να την φτιαξω.
Αυτη που δινω τωρα Αυγοτροφή χωρις ψήσιμο για καρδερίνες 
γινετε πολυ τριμα και δεν εχει καλη αποδοχη και θα ηθελα να δοκιμασω αυτη με της γαριδες για να την δινω ολο το χρονο.
Λογο φορτου εργασιας θα ηθελα μια αυγοτρωφη την οποια θα την βγαζω απο την καταψυξη και θα τους
την δινω οταν ξεπαγωσει χωρις καμια επιπλεων προσθηκη και θα ειναι ετσι τουμπανο.
Θα κανω μια προσπαθεια οταν προλαβω να την φτιαξω και αυτην την αυγοτρωφη με τις γαριδες

----------


## jk21

θοδωρη αν στην αλλη συνταγη που δεν ειχες αποδοχη ,βαλεις μεσα επιπλεον αυγο και κυριως βαλεις λεκιθινη (εχει σε γνωστο καταστημα με βοτανα στο κεντρο της αθηνας ) ,δεν θα ειναι τριμμα ,αλλα μια πατεε με πολυ καλη υφη και ας μην εχει γαριδες .

αυτο που θα μπορουσες να κανεις ,αν εχει καλο μουλτι ,ειναι να αλεθεις την γαριδα χωρις να ξεπαγωσει και χωρις να την βρασεις .τοτε αν την βαλεις αμεσα στην καταψυξη ξανα εισαι οκ ,αλλα δεν μπορω να σου εγγυηθω οτι θα ειναι οκ απο θεμα μικροβιων ,αν δεν βρασει 

θα μπορουσες επισης στην συνταγη με ψησιμο  *Αυγοτροφή για Καρδερίνες με ενισχυμένη πρωτείνη ,για κάθε γούστο !*να προσθεσεις πριν το ψησιμο τριμμενη γαριδα και οταν θα την βαλεις καταψυξη να την αναμιξεις με αρκετη λεκιθινη ,για να δωσει πατε υφη

----------


## giorgos_

Γιατι νιφαδες και οχι αλευρι βρωμης;

----------


## mitsman

Το αλευρι βρώμης για να γινει αφομιωσιμο απο το πεπτικο συστημα πρεπει να δεχθει καποια επεξερασια οπως ειναι αυτη του ψησιματος!

----------


## jk21

Γιωργο μπορεις  να μαθεις στη σχολη ,απο καποιον πανω απο μας ,αν αυτο που λεει ο Δημητρης και γνωριζω και εγω ισχυει; δηλαδη οτι αν εχουμε να κανουμε με αλευρι και οχι με σπασμενο σπορο ή σιμιγδαλι ,ειναι το ιδιο ευκολα αφομειωσιμη (χωρις δυσκολια για το στομαχι των πουλιων ) η τροφη ; στους ανθρωπους σιγουρα παντως δεν ειναι .Στις νιφαδες επειδη τις μασαμε ,εκρινονται σιελα που βοηθουν την πεψη τους

----------


## giorgos_

"Νιφάδες Βρώμης

  Παράγονται από την υδροθερμική επεξεργασία σιτηρών βρώμης, κατάλληλα για  διακόσμηση, για ειδικούς τύπους ψωμιού (πολύσπορα) καθώς και για  παραγωγή muesli και μπισκότων cookies."

Νιφάδες Βρώμης

Θα πρεπει να το δουμε οντως αυτο αφομιωσιμο απο το πεπτικο συστημα των ανθρωπων και αφομιωσιμο απο το πεπτικο συστημα των πτηνων.

----------


## jk21

για τις νιφαδες το ηξερα γιωργο ,για αυτο και εκανα συνταγη με αυτες .Προσπαθησε να μαθεις οπως σου ειπα ,για σκετο αλευρι

----------


## giorgos_

Νερο με αλευρι και γαλα με αλευρι το λεγαμε κουρκουτι, καποτε το τρωγαμε και οι ανθρωποι, βεβαια δεν ηταν τοσο καλο στο ματι και οι διατροφολογοι πλεον λενε οτι δεν ειναι και αφομοιωσιμο. Τωρα σε καποιον οργανισμο που η κυρια διατροφη του ειναι οι σποροι ...

----------

